

How To Build Apps In C#, WinForms and ASP.NET Using Mono In Raspberry Pi - amazedsaint
http://www.amazedsaint.com/2013/04/hack-raspberry-pi-how-to-build.html

======
Moto7451
Neat. I've been using one of my Pi's for a Perl project. I have a second part
of the same project that I'm building in C# using the Nancy[1] framework.
Looks like I can host the whole thing on the same Pi.

[1]<http://nancyfx.org>

